# Can I Install Mac (Check my cofig)



## T1000 (Sep 23, 2007)

my system is 4 years old.. my plan is to install MAc and XP on the system... but i just wanted to know..... can i install Macintosh on my pc and what version of Macintosh will be suitable???

this is my cofigurations

P4 1.9Ghz
Intel 845 motherboard
Gforce 64MB 400MX graphic card
512 DDR2 RAM
160 GB ID Harddisk(with 5 partitions)
DVD Drive
CD Drive
MIcrosoft keyboad and logitech mouse.
Tv Tunner Internal Card


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Not legally, no. It is a violation of the EULA.


----------



## T1000 (Sep 23, 2007)

i am askin... what Mac will suitable for my pc


----------



## macmeister (Sep 28, 2007)

Eh....I don't know, I thought Mac OS was tied to it's hardware, but correct me if I'm wrong. Because the software works with the specific hardware that Apple uses, you can't install a Mac OS onto a PC, unless it happened to have the required elements for it to work.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

T1000 said:


> i am askin... what Mac will suitable for my pc


And I'm telling... None. It is not legal. It violates the license agreement that a user enters into with Apple upon installation of the OS.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

T1000 said:


> my system is 4 years old.. my plan is to install MAc and XP on the system... but i just wanted to know..... can i install Macintosh on my pc and what version of Macintosh will be suitable???
> 
> this is my cofigurations
> 
> ...


You could if it were a Mac. It's possible to put a OS X on a PC but it's really hard to do and you run the risk of being sued by Apple.


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

The current range of Macs are premium PCs anyway so go ahead and enjoy ...


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Serge_N_Gin said:


> The current range of Macs are premium PCs anyway so go ahead and enjoy ...


What do you mean, Macs aren't premium PCs, they're different machines.


----------



## ThreeDee912 (Feb 11, 2006)

He is basically saying the price of a mac is about the same as a high-end PC.

You cannot install OS X on a PC. It's illegal, and if you try to, it won't work anyway. Apple has some protection on it that prevents that. It's really difficult to break, and if you do manage to break it, most programs won't run properly anyway.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

ThreeDee912 said:


> He is basically saying the price of a mac is about the same as a high-end PC.
> 
> You cannot install OS X on a PC. It's illegal, and if you try to, it won't work anyway. Apple has some protection on it that prevents that. It's really difficult to break, and if you do manage to break it, most programs won't run properly anyway.


Actually its quite easy and everything runs fine.
But like has been said many times, it is illegal and you will NOT get any help, links, tips for doing anything illegal on these forums.


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

ferrija1 said:


> What do you mean, Macs aren't premium PCs, they're different machines.


Macs and Windows Machines are both Personal Computers (PCs).



> _"Macs offer the best of both worlds, giving you the ability to run both Windows--with its huge software and games libraries--and Mac OS X--with its better security and iLife solutions--side by side on the same hardware. One might argue that a Mac is, in fact, the ultimate PC, simply because it can do so much more than other PCs. I believe this to be the case for many users."_


----------



## SoltoN (Jul 5, 2007)

Look at it like this..

The slowest Intel Mac is a Core Duo with 512MB Ram. 
Your computer is half as fast with only 1 processor, but the same amount of ram.

how do you think it will run if you do decide to break the law, and choose to install it?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

SoltoN said:


> Look at it like this..
> 
> The slowest Intel Mac is a Core Duo with 512MB Ram.
> Your computer is half as fast with only 1 processor, but the same amount of ram.
> ...


Yeah, besides everything else, it would be slow on a machine like that.


----------

